# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r2 - MT6739 support, SPUnlock and more

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r2 - MT6739 support, SPUnlock and more* 
As we told earlier, it was found some kind of problems with v2.00 at  some PC and some hardware configuration. Current release should help to  fix it. More details please see here - Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 - new CPU support, new features, new options 
More details about current release: 
- Main
 MT6739 CPU supported!
 MT6739 moved from TEST to GENERAL support.
 Firmwware read 
 Firmware write
 NVRAM read
 NVRAM write
 Reset Settings / Format FS
 Reset FRP 
 Reset Privacy
 MemoryTool  
- MemoryTool 
 Fixed PMT init on some devices 
 Optimized Expand/Collapse view functions
 Fixed DA1804 and DA1712 loaders support for WIPE
 Optimized NAND support  
- Service
 NVRAM module updated 
 .dynamic page detection 
 .some types support fixed
 .repair security ( security type detection ) updated
 FormatFS / Reset settings rebuild
 .Activated fully automatic "FULL FACTORY" mode, designed for all modern devices ( include devices with SEC_CONTROL )
 ."FULL FACTORY" mode set to default
 .Some "OLD" agents (DA15xx) may not work 
- SP Unlock activated
 Support all MTK modern phones, except MT6763 and MT6739. 
 Read codes and Direct Unlock mode supported
 MT6570 eMMC ONLY devices supported  
- Core 
 Fixed memory leak issues and problems with booting on some systems
 Optimized different OLD agents support for MODERN devices ( DA16xx and DA17xx line )
 SW more faster now
 EMI handler for MT6570 and MT6797 fully automated and complete
 Improved EMI lookup support for MT675x devices
 EMIDB updated
 Hint/Error explain module updated
 MT6758 support under test
 MT6771 support under test 
- Flasher
 Fixed break issue, when just one file selected for flashing.
 HWInfo compatibility status shown in log in both cases ( succes or failed )    
- FW reader
 MT6739 support
 New types of firmwares supported
 Optimized NAND reading on DA18xx line loaders
 Read Firmware size now shown in log 
- New models included
 Limited MEIZU support
 Limited Oppo support
 Limited Gionee support
 Limited BQ support
 Some basic "generic" secure devices support optimized  
 Known issues/warnings/info : 
 1. [NAND on MT6570] v1712,v1736 loader packages NOT SHOULD BE USED! Since they have ftl/ecc errors!
 In result you will give read/write FW errors and rest problems at all. 
 Recommend use v1724 for FACTORY FW flashing, v18xx line for Infinity FW Flash Read and Write
 2. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases "stuck on logo" devices can be fixed only via FFU (whole flash) format! 
 3. [MEMORY TOOL] Partitions state on MEMORY TOOL will be empty in MT6570 NAND phones, it is normal and cannot be fixed.
 Read-Write data, which you want, ignore "EMPTY" states. 
 4. ADL checksum MAY NOT WORK CORRECT on MT6570 NAND devices! Result - stuck after system/userdata partition flashing
 5. FileSystem flashing on some SBC-enabled devices ( except   SYSTEM/CACHE/USER ) may fail! Solution - exclude them from flashing   list.
 6. Cheap MT6739 devices require BATTERY REMOVING after EVERY operation in most cases!
 7. Meizu support is limited by Preloader Level ( No BROM SLA ) - you   must UNTICK "PMT Update" and "PRELOADER" partition from flashing list!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المتابعه السريعه والتحديث القوي
+++++++++++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتاره يا ريس تسلم_

----------

